# bon voyage toy run



## jewfish (Feb 16, 2005)

Looks like they are all bundled up for a cold morning boat ride!
Very nice group of folks. I commend them for their support and dedication!!
Heres some pics of the flotilla.
I know there were others taking pics too and I hope you add them to the thread when you can.


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Oct 28, 2008)

Shhheeew - we. There's snow on top of that one boat. Cold like that would turn on the Bluefin bite here for sure.


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

I have lots of pics that I will upload later. That was the first time I a have been on that dock when it was frozen. Talk about slick! I donated a big bag of toys and buzzurd bill is delivering them for me. Thanks bill! They are a great bunch of guys and the world is a better place because of them. Maybe next year I will make the run, I will atleast donate. It was good to put some faces with names! Hope they have a safe trip and stay dry and warm. 

Pics will come later.


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Nice to meet ya down there NE.


All Santa Elves both
 n 

looked like they were loaded to the gills with Fiberglass sleighs and all brands of different reindeer manufactures to push the sleighs along...


It will be a
 
run to say the least, but with lots of memories made for years to come to remember a special
 
helping some deserving children.

I'll shut up and post some more pictures..

If you want to track their progress... click on here to see a SPOT in action
http://share.findmespot.com/shared/faces/viewspots.jsp?glId=0SMy1V9CeZJmcN8qCfOWdWHebmHObYtAd

To all you Mr. and Mrs. Santas who are on the trip makin it possible
​
Hog

Somebody can fill in who ever one is

1--This is the Hotrod Mobile- with Never Easy there standing to the left and Capt Hotrod stowing things away










2-? (sure nuff fine sounding boat tho :biggrin









3-?









4-?









5-?









6-?


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

More Sleighs filled with toys and Elves

7-?








8-?








9- Hotrod Sleigh. Dont ya know that barge in the back ground is wonderin, "what in the world are these folks do'n out here in the cold "








10-Hotrod Sleigh with Bubba holding it to the dock








11-? notice the bicycles mounted on the front... saw several on various boats








12-


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

An finally, their on their way---

Yall all deserve a




Have a good, safe,
fun time tonight
​


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

here are a few i have. most are the same as Hog posted, so i will try not to post to many repeats. nice to meet you to hog.:cheers:


----------



## texas32 (Jun 16, 2005)

Hog,
Thanks for posting the spot link. Has been kind of like watching Santa Claus being tracked on the TV when I was a kid:biggrin:
Sure looks like they are on schedule.


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Your Welcome,
Looks to me like they just arrived at 2:00pm almost on the dot

Click on satelite or hybrid and zoom on down...

If you zoom way on out, you can see the continental shelf, hill tops and all the 3D look'n stuff..
neat program...

Santa brought me one to use on my trips too...


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Finally made it home. What a great experience! Will definatly do it again. Was great meeting alot of you guys. Kinda tired, will post up pics later, we took a bunch. Sorry Capt C, it was starting to rain and the girls were getting rained on so we shoved off, hope you made it ok. I owe the guy in the Ranger a dock line rope, cant remember his name, anyone? Thanks for the pics! The SPOT tracked us good huh?


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

It was a blast. For those that did not go you really need to put it on your calendar for 2010 Lots of great people on this ride and we had a great time.

Here are a couple of pics.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Spot worked good.


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

I'm home now and thinking how this was a really great trip. We comple another mission and hopefully put some smiles on a lot of kids faces. And, I won The Best Small Pleasure Craft in the boat parade!


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

we got best commercial boat....whatever that means
chad had a rough night...


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

Patrick you should get the iron man award for being at the event every year as well as being in the smallest craft to brave the cold. Good on ya.


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

pics


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

Those were some crazy fireworks you guys had in the parade Marsh.


----------



## BigWill (Aug 26, 2004)

This was was on of the most fun things I have ever done. The weather Saturday was cold but very beautiful and afforded us a great ride to POC. This was my first Toy Run and sure will not be my last. Met some great people and got to listen to some entertaining radio chatter on the way there and back. The parade was a truly fun event until our power inverter for the lights blew out so we just turned on the spreader lights and we kept on throwing the candy! 

I would like to say thanks to all of you who organized and ran the event. I would encourage others who have not participated in the past to join in. It is well worth the time and money spent!


----------



## SV_DuckBuster (Sep 18, 2007)

SE, great to meet you and your wife! I'm gonna need a test ride on your boat just to be sure I like it as much as I think I do! :smile: 

This was our first Toy Run and it was a blast! Met lots of great folks and really enjoyed the chilly ride yesterday and the windy one today. Luckily we ran back early enough this morning that we missed the rain! 

I'll do my best to identify a couple of the numbered pics up above and then post a few of my own. 

If you are thinking of doing this next year, I highly recommend it!

#4 - Team Marsh
#6 - Me and BigWill right after we gave Slightly Dangerous a jump (cold dead batteries)
#7 - Slightly Dangerous (and his awesome lighted Toy Run sign)
#8 - Buzzard Bill and his Panga in the middle


----------



## SV_DuckBuster (Sep 18, 2007)

Few more pics


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

ReelBender and I got a few pics of ya'll cruising past Mitchell's Cut in Sargent while we were in East Matty. Maybe he'll post them some time tomorrow. Good job guys!!


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Oct 28, 2008)

Was that Hotrod standing in line with a bag-o'goodies? Great job everyone.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

You ladies and gentlemen are an inspiration. Good deeds!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Eastern Tackle said:


> Was that Hotrod standing in line with a bag-o'goodies? Great job everyone.


10-4. In back of Chad's girlfriend Krystal holding our hula hoops!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks to all who organized this. Were still talking about how fun it was. Enjoy some pics.

1. Departing
2. Buzzard Bill's Panga
3. Me and Mrs Hotrod
4. Buzzard Bill again, I really like this boat!
5. Capt C
6. Chad"Treybig23" and girlfriend Krystal


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

1. Jason with this super clean Intripid, I really like this boat too.
2. Ranger, owe this guy a dock line roap.
3. Jerry's clean boat, very nice also.
4. Greg in another clean Cape Horn, another favorite.
5. Clarks
6. Me in the donation trailer that filled up quickly.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

*Boat Parade Video*

Here's some video from the boat parade.






.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

1. Clarks, really nice place.
2. Me, Bubba, Chad, and Jason
3. Krystal and Becca "Mrs Hotrod"
4. My boat
5. Bubba, Mr and Mrs Don & Susan Savage, and Myself
6. Chad and Bubba


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

1. Slightly Dangerous awesome sign.
2. ?, beautiful Grady
3. Capt C
4. Chad, lol.
5. Grady guys again.
6. Front of Capt C's boat.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

1. Clarks
2. My sweetie 
3. Odometer from Clarks to Bridge Bait.


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Oct 28, 2008)

Man, 
That World Cat can really move. 64.9 mph top end. :ac550:


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Eastern Tackle said:


> Man,
> That World Cat can really move. 64.9 mph top end. :ac550:


Thats the original Hotrod, dont under estimate it:tongue: Cat has no motors on it right now.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Shredded Evidence said:


> Those were some crazy fireworks you guys had in the parade Marsh.


Yes they were, good job. I know what to bring next year now. Team Marsh can drink too:cheers:


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

And just for the record...... I did NOT hit that bulkhead in the pic with my boat.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Im sorry guys, it was Capt Fry in all the Capt C post's. Sorry Capt Fry


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

Shredded Evidence said:


> And just for the record...... I did NOT hit that bulkhead in the pic with my boat.


Thats a good lookin boat! i am glade you did not hit the bulkhead. i know CH's are tough but i doubt you would win that fight. next year i will make the run with you guys. wont have to get someone to deliver my toys for me again.:cheers:


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Joey, that Grady is Wally's (Tripp'n). I hope y'all met. Wally is on our deer lease. He is a great guy, and a blast to hang with. 

Looks like a fun trip. 

Brandon


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Oct 28, 2008)

That Grady was Full O' Toys.


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

*Merry Christmas!!! 2009*

A few More!


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

*page 2*

page 2


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

*page 3*

page 3


----------



## GYB (Dec 4, 2006)

*toy run detail ??*

who are the toys given to? How many years has this event been going on. How does one sign up?


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

The Duke said:


> who are the toys given to? How many years has this event been going on. How does one sign up?


There are others that can give you detailed info. But there was a Charity group there to receive and dispurse the toys. I heard they already have families lined out. I believe this was year 7, and there is no sign up. Just show up. It was truely alot of fun and cant wait till next year.


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

It says I've spread too much "green" for today...BUT I'll get the rest of you guys tomorrow!

In the mean time WTG! To all of you!


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

We had a blast as always. Thanks Joey for having us on your ride. Great time. I gotta get some of that stuff you were passing around. Thanks to Jerry, Bill and everyone else that helped put this together.

I finally got a chance to see Buzzard Bills panga, that is one nice boat. A fishing platform indeed.


----------



## BigWill (Aug 26, 2004)

Is there any way to save all of these photos at one time? Do we have to save them one at a time? There are a lot of really good photos! Also a lot of good memories associated with a lot of good folks!!


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

Andrew, Where is the toy run webpage? PM me you address and i will send you a thumb drive or cd's with all our pics.


----------



## littleshrimp (Jul 24, 2006)

great job guys


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Sorry, I lost my server location and didn't get a new one in time. I will have it up in a few days. I would really, really, really, like copies of yall's pictures so I can put on the website.
It would be helpful for any commentary you may have also so I can document who was who.. If you know how, I'd prefer the pictures in 800x600 or better resolution.
you can send them to [email protected].

Thanks

Andrew Coker


----------



## TRIPP'N (Dec 6, 2006)

First off I would like to thank everybody that worked to put this event on and everybody that brought gifts for the kids. I've been thinking about doing this for years and finally did it. If you are one of those that have been watching and thinking about it, you should do it, it's a blast! Enjoyed meeting everybody and making new friends, here are a few new pics.

Wally


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

Ahhhhhh, the memories of Hotrod's $1,300 tow off the sandbar for Cpt Fry........... Settled for some Bud Light if I remember correctly.


----------



## TRIPP'N (Dec 6, 2006)

More pics.


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

I would like to say Thanks, to Hotrod for pulling us out of the mud!!! I was trying to get ahead of the group to take pics. when a barge split us up and had to take the shallow route. Glad he was there, to cold to get in the water for sure! 

More Green for Hotrod!!!!!!!!!!

Jason and Wendy


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Shredded Evidence said:


> Ahhhhhh, the memories of Hotrod's $1,300 tow off the sandbar for Cpt Fry........... Settled for some Bud Light if I remember correctly.


Lol, any of you guys would have done the same. It was settled for a handshake and a thank you over dinner, bill paid! Thanks for the great pics Wally.


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

At the time it was just a Thanks and a friendly wave. But he has a case coming for sure!



Shredded Evidence said:


> Ahhhhhh, the memories of Hotrod's $1,300 tow off the sandbar for Cpt Fry........... Settled for some Bud Light if I remember correctly.


----------



## TRIPP'N (Dec 6, 2006)

Couple more.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Captfry said:


> I would like to say Thanks, to Hotrod for pulling us out of the mud!!! I was trying to get ahead of the group to take pics. when a barge split us up and had to take the shallow route. Glad he was there, to cold to get in the water for sure!
> 
> More Green for Hotrod!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Jason and Wendy


Your welcome. And thanks for the great pics you took also.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2009)

*Shared Toy Run Photo Album Now Set Up*

*You are invited to view Bill's photo album: 2009 Toy Run - Everyone's Photos*
 
*2009 Toy Run - Everyone's Photos*
Dec 7, 2009
by *Bill* 
 7th Annual Toy Run to Port O'Connor, TX 
View Album 
Play slideshow 
Contribute photos to this album

*Message from Bill:*
This link takes you to a Picasa shared album where you can easily post your photos as well as view photos from fellow Toy Run participants. Just follow the directions and post any photos that you wouldn't be embarrassed to share with your mom. LOL

 If you are having problems viewing this email, copy and paste the following into your browser:
http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/sred...95729&authkey=Gv1sRgCPiAn5e725CbAw&feat=email 
To share your photos or receive notification when your friends share photos, get your own free Picasa Web Albums account.
  ​


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

I almost forgot to add. Many thanks to Matt "Nelson 6500", Bubba and Crystal, Chad and Krystal, and a friend of mine Alex, for there help and contributions to make this run happen. Thanks alot guys!


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

Whoever has photos, lets get them uploaded to Bill's site. Thanks


----------



## SV_DuckBuster (Sep 18, 2007)

*Bill, I need help.*



buzzard bill said:


> *You are invited to view Bill's photo album: 2009 Toy Run - Everyone's Photos*
> 
> *2009 Toy Run - Everyone's Photos*
> Dec 7, 2009
> ...


Ok, I signed up so that I could upload my pics to the album but I don't see anywhere in the actual album to upload them. When I clicked on the above link "Contribute photos to this album", I get the famous 403 Forbidden message. What am I doing wrong:question:


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

It is what would be referred to in the Help Desk world as PICNIC.


----------



## SV_DuckBuster (Sep 18, 2007)

Ok, I'll bite... what is PICNIC?


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

Problem In Chair Not In Computer

But the site is blocked from my servers at work due to it being a personal picture site.... go figure. It is like I always tell my boss..... This internet thing is not going to surf itself! I am busy here.


----------



## SV_DuckBuster (Sep 18, 2007)

Shredded Evidence said:


> Problem In Chair Not In Computer


I had a feeling that's where you were going. That's a lot like the Eye Dee Ten Tee error that lots of folks in my office have. (I'll spell it out for you Greg... ID10T)

The site is not blocked by our filter here at the office, because I can view the album and pic. Just can't get to the upload link BIll posted.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Found a few more pics in my phone


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

oh how i remember the girl in the blue on the baja


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

MarshJr. said:


> oh how i remember the girl in the blue on the baja


You too? Lol!:ac550:


----------



## SV_DuckBuster (Sep 18, 2007)

MarshJr. said:


> oh how i remember the girl in the blue on the baja


LOL, still trying to forget!


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

as another dude on my boat said "they wont hafta polish the gunnels of that boat for awhile"...lol


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

MarshJr. said:


> as another dude on my boat said "they wont hafta polish the gunnels of that boat for awhile"...lol


rats, I missed it, lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2009)

*Wally Rocks*



Chase This! said:


> Joey, that Grady is Wally's (Tripp'n). I hope y'all met. Wally is on our deer lease. He is a great guy, and a blast to hang with.
> 
> Looks like a fun trip.
> 
> Brandon


Wally and Crew were indeed a blast to hang with. For a bunch of "newbies" they uncorked the proverbial can of "whoopa**" when it came time to deco the boats for the parade. Hate to have to compete against them next year when they really know what they're doing . . .


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2009)

*Thank You*



007 said:


> ReelBender and I got a few pics of ya'll cruising past Mitchell's Cut in Sargent while we were in East Matty. Maybe he'll post them some time tomorrow. Good job guys!!


Hey Mike - didn't know you guys were lurking in the cut. We'd love to have a few of your pics. Dude - you need to join us next year . . .


----------



## gofishin2000 (Jul 16, 2008)

I Second ALL That !!!!!!:brew2:


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Just got back from hunting in Alpine and will get some Toy Run pics up soon. I have well over 450 of them to sort through.


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

The link Bill posted does not work for me. Isn't there a Toy Run website?


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

*More pics*

I just placed another 240 pictures in Bill's album and several of them include the famous "Girl in blue."

If anyone would like a high-res copy of one of the pics just send me a PM with the one you want.

Jerry


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

buzzard bill said:


> Hey Mike - didn't know you guys were lurking in the cut. We'd love to have a few of your pics. Dude - you need to join us next year . . .


I'll need to light a fire under Mark's a** and get him to email me the pics. That would have been a COLD, WET ride in the Shoalwater for sure!

Ya'll done good Bill!!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Hey Bill your link isnt working for me either.


----------



## rambunctious (May 30, 2004)

*LINK*

Link not working for me either.
Terry


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2009)

*Send Me Your Email Addresses*

Joey and Terry - There are now a total of 415 photos on the Picassa shared website. The site has restricted access but if you send me your email addresses I'll send you the access link. Same goes for any 2cooler. Just send them to [email protected] and I'll put you on the access list. As soon as I figure out how to open the web album to the general public I'll do so and post up here. Right now access is only via invitation. :redface:


----------



## TRIPP'N (Dec 6, 2006)

Just viewed the album, great collection of pics from everybody. Bill thanks for taking the time to put this thing together.


----------

